# Looking for a pre-school for my child



## tonyduke (Dec 24, 2013)

Dear All

I have just moved to HK from Canada. I have a three-years-old child who doesn't speak any Chinese at all. Would you recommend any good international pre-school? I live in the Chai Wan area. Thanks in advanced!


----------

